# New XM Boombox on the Horizon



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The SkyBox will be the first boombox with a built in satellite radio tuner.

* SKYBOX(TM) Unveiled: First Integrated Boom Box Featuring XM Satellite Radio, AM/FM Tuner and CD/MP3 Player*

WASHINGTON, Aug. 19 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- XM Satellite Radio (Nasdaq: XMSR - News), the nation's leading satellite radio company with more than 2.1 million subscribers, today announced the introduction of the Audiophase SKYBOX -- the industry's first integrated portable satellite radio boom box.
The SKYBOX is the first product to include an XM Satellite Radio receiver, AM/FM tuner and CD/MP3 player in a single device. The SKYBOX (expected MSRP $199.00) will be available to Best Buy customers this fall in time for the 2004 holiday season.

MORE


----------

